# Hull Question (AA and RXP)



## Madison

After diggin through a bunch of dads old reloading stuff. I stumbled across a burlap sack with probably 2000+ hulls.. My dad has not reloaded or shot trap since 1982 SO, i have a bunch of 20 yr old winchester AA 100's and 200's and bunch of remington RXP??

The hulls are all in excellent condition and clean. I'm assuming these can still safely be reloaded??

I imagine the AA will work just fine for reloading but how about the RXP's?? Anyone out there still reload any of these types hulls???

any info is appreciated.

thanks in advance,

Madison


----------



## gandergrinder

Madison,
Be careful with the AA as the new style has a different design. Make sure that the data you use is for the old style compression formed AA's. I'm not sure what they have out for data on the new hull design it may be that the loads are interchangable but I am not sure, so make sure to check.

My dad use to load those RXP but it was probably 10 years ago but I don't know what he was loading in them. But there are loads out there for them. Let me look at some of my older manuals and I will try and find a load. What powder are you thinking of using?


----------



## Madison

thanks GG-

I sent BPI an email with those questions.. I dont want to be blowing myself up and what not!! These shells are 20 yrs old.

I want to reload waterfowl loads with the AA's and possibly the RXP's (but have never saw a recipe calling for RXP's) Even if I cant use the RXP's for waterfowl, I would still want to use them for at least skeet or trap loads..

The AA hulls have either a 100 or a 200 written on the AA side of the shell. 100's are low brass and the 200's are high brass..

anymore info is appreciated.

thanks

madison


----------



## KEN W

High or Low brass means nothing.It's inside that counts.Look inside with a flashlight.If it doesn't look like a wad in there they are compression formed.

Are they red?

I shoot them at ducks all the time.Steel loads for them are hard to find.About the only one I know of is from RSI #107.It is a one ounce load using Alliant STEEL powder and the RSI wad.

I've never reloaded RXP's.


----------



## Madison

I spoke to BPI, basically what they told me was that AA hulls recently went from a tapered hull compression style to a straight walled design with an additional basewad which extends about 1/2" called a reifenhauser hull. Not sure what Reifenhausen is??.

They said the style hull that I have are primarily for sporting loads and have tapered hulls.

Ken- I looked inside the hulls that I have and they have nothing that resembles a wad.. Basically all I see is the primer. Is this considered a tapered hull?? or compression hull?? Can you load compression style hulls for waterfowl?? I have a BPI reloading manual for Hevi Shot as this is what I plan on reloading in these particular hulls if it can be done.

Am i better off just using these old hulls for trap or skeet? Will they be able to handle today's reloading recipes for Hevi shot???

thanks in advance.

madison


----------



## Madison

OK I went into my BPI reloading manual for Hevi shot and they dont even use any winchester hulls for reloading HS. They use mainly federal, cheddite, and fiocchi and they are 67mm. The hulls I have are full length 70mm...

The recipe I have must have come from an HS RSI reloading manual.. The recipe I have calls for a Winchester hull this is why I need to know if these hulls are going to work...

You can see I am just gettin into the whole reloading thing. Damn winters are getting to me!!! Reloading should be good therapy. haha

thanks again.
madison


----------



## KEN W

If they are 20 years old and red with no base wad inside,then they are compression-formed tapered-wall hulls.

I do not reload HS,so I don't know anything about loads for them...too expensive for me.
However there is 1 good load for steel for them from RSI that I use.If you are interested I can give it to you.

There are lots of loads for lead for both them and the RXP Remmington.

Go to http://www.bucksrunsports.com/ and ask them if they have any reloads for HS in the AA and RXP hulls.


----------



## Madison

Thanks Ken! I would definatley like to know what load recipe you like to use..My RSI reloading manual should be in my mailbox when I get home this afternoon..

madison


----------



## KEN W

There is only one for steel in the AA hull......it is number 107.I use #3 shot in this for ducks.

I don't have the RSI Heaveyshot manual,so I don't know if there are any listed for the AA hull.

If you can get the hulls.....for large Canadas I use RSI number 75 in the 3" Remmington hull with BB's.This is probably the most popular load in RSI's recipe book.


----------



## Madison

Thanks Again Ken!!

Sorry, if this is a dumb question but will the red hulls that I have work for this load??? All its says it the recipe is "AA hull" does this mean I can use any AA hull??

thanks,
madison


----------



## Chris-ND

Madison,

RSI # 25 Hevi-shot
it uses SAM 1 Wad, get the slit ones, then take a knife and continue the 
slit all the way to the bottom of the wad cup
dust the wads in motor mica
use 20 ga. 1/4" felt spacer, with a 1/8" felt on top of that. Put under the
shot.
Use # 4 hevi it will kill mallards, pheasants, honkers out as far as you 
can hit them. Shot honks in Dec. on the river and again down in SD on 
the river in mid-Jan. 90 % were dead before they hit the ground. No 
cripples. 
Empty hulls(Fed. Gold Medal) crimp great and are usually available at 
Scheels

There I just saved you two years of patterning, testing and hundreds 
of dollars that I've spent................................................................
Now back over to my lurker's chair in the corner....

Chris-ND


----------



## Madison

THe older AA hulls that I got, have 6 crimps.. SOme of the newer ones that I have 8. Will the number of crimps affect the load?? IS there something I should know about 6 vs. 8 crimps???

Madison


----------



## KEN W

No,there is no difference between 6 and 8 star.I prefer the 6 because I think they make better crimps.

But you must change the crimp starter on your reloader if you jump back and forth.


----------



## Madison

Thanks again Ken!


----------

